# Basking light reflector advice



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, in the process of switching my ceramic for a basking bulb. I've ordered the dimming stat etc and already having the fixing for a screw in bulb. Think it's e27? Not so sure. 

I was wondering if anyone could let me know what reflector I should get so i get a tight Ray of light in one position (basking spot) and not totally blinding people etc.

Preferably one that I could attach to the top of the viv?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

I dont use a reflector for my basking light... maybe I should?


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> I dont use a reflector for my basking light... maybe I should?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not everyone does as I've seen but I don't want the bright glow to light up the entire room, just the basking spot if you get me :lol2:
> 
> Fussy like that haha


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

DeanDavies said:


> treebs9 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont use a reflector for my basking light... maybe I should?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## DeanDavies (Feb 19, 2011)

treebs9 said:


> DeanDavies said:
> 
> 
> > :lol2: Ive not had a problem with it lighting the whole room, coz I use a spot light its got a reflector bit on the bulb already if that makes sense. This is what I use - Tesco Spotlights R80 60W Edison Screw 2 Pack - Groceries - Tesco Groceries but the 100w version.
> ...


----------



## treebs9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool, let me know how you go!


----------

